# Cost of petrol; alcohol; cigarettes; entertainment



## sydneysider (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi everyone (and welcome back Elphalba) 
Just wondering if you can help me out with costs of:

petrol per litre
alcohol - glass or bottle nice wine or a cocktail (Marina area)
tickets to major western gigs (eg. Kylie)
private medical insurance - or do you have that provided in your benefits or do you 'top it up' to cover more stuff?

Trying to get a grip on what my outgoings will be. 

To the Aussie's out there, do you reckon buying fresh food/vegies is about the same as shopping in Woolies/Coles?

Interviews are progressing well ...

Many thanks .. 
And those drinks you guys were drinking with the Orchid thing in it sound wicked!


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi! Funnily enough I was just working out what the cost of petrol is and I make it approx 26 UK pence per litre


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

sydneysider said:


> Hi everyone (and welcome back Elphalba)
> Just wondering if you can help me out with costs of:
> 
> petrol per litre
> ...


Petrol per litre is less than 2AED. Full tank hasn't cost me more than 80AED - MUCH cheaper than the UK
Glass of wine is between 30-50AED in most places
Beer is 28-40
Short and Mixer 30-40
Tikka Pukka Pukka  53AED (I think)
Tickets for concerts - see TimeOutDubai.com - Authoritative views and reviews of everything that's great in Dubai
Medical - Usually part of your contract - 50AED excess on mine
Cigarettes - they're bad for you but REALLY cheap here - probably more economical to start smoking here. Not good when you're used to non-smoking bars 

HTH


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

movie tickets are usually 30AED
a pack of marlboro lights will set you back abou 6AED (my fiance had better quit before we move away)

I find it difficult to get really fresh fruits and veggies here. It is a desert here so just about everything but dates are imported.


----------

